# Looking for Club in Perth WA Australia



## Das Boogie Man (Aug 26, 2007)

Hey i've been searching for ages for a friendly WH40k club that is relatively close to the City and has lots of players and is open on sundays as well ads accepted 

Cheers....For the Greater Good


----------



## MarkC (Dec 26, 2007)

Check out http://www.westgamer.com for information on West Australian gaming groups.

There was a group (THoHaH?) that used to meet on Sunday afternoons at the city end of Vic Park, but they are no longer active. 

It would also be worth checking the Games Workshop store in Perth. They have a noticebaord with information about local groups.

Regards

Mark C


----------

